# FreeBSD as guest Vbox



## i_attitude (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi forum,

I am trying to share clipboard between Vbox Host (Win 7) and guest (FreeBSD).

What I did:

(Install virtualbox-ose-additions in the FreeBSD guest)
[cmd=]# cd /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions && make install clean[/cmd]
(Add this to /etc/rc.conf in the FreeBSD guest)

```
vboxguest_enable="YES" 
vboxservice_enable="YES"
```

(To use vboxmouse_drv please adjust the mouse section in your xorg.conf like this)

```
Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier "Mouse0"
        Driver "vboxmouse"
   EndSection
```


After all this I tried copying a text from the host and paste it in the guest. It did not work out. 
I am a newbie to UNIX so any help with proper explanation is appreciated.

Regards
-------------
I_attitude


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 6, 2013)

The shared clipboard must be enabled in the guest, either with the Device menu at the top of the screen, in the General/Advanced section of the GUI, or probably somewhere in VBoxManage.

That said, with a FreeBSD host and FreeBSD guest and a bidirectional clipboard, I can't figure out how to do an ordinary X drag-to-copy.  It does work from host to guest when selecting text in Firefox and pressing Ctrl-C.


----------



## i_attitude (Feb 6, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> The shared clipboard must be enabled in the guest, either with the Device menu at the top of the screen, in the General/Advanced section of the GUI, or probably somewhere in VBoxManage.
> 
> That said, with a FreeBSD host and FreeBSD guest and a bidirectional clipboard, I can't figure out how to do an ordinary X drag-to-copy.  It does work from host to guest when selecting text in Firefox and pressing Ctrl-C.



Thank You for your reply.
Followed your suggestion, but no success


----------

